# Excel-Wenn-Funktion Problem



## redheador (14. April 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem bei einer Wenn-Funktion bei Excel.

Wenn Funktion:

```
WENN(UND(Tabelle2!F2<=$F$2;Tabelle2!G2>=$F$3);"Nein";"Ja")
```

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem.
Es handelt sich hierbei immer um einen Vergleich ob ein Datum in einem bestimmten Zeitraum liegt. Allerdings möchte ich auch prüfen wenn es Überschneidungen gibt.

Sprich:

*Festgelegtes Datum:*
25.05.08-29.05.08


Sind die Eingaben z.B:
25.05.08-27.05.08 gibt er richtigerweise *Nein* aus.

Ist der Zeitraum allerdings vom 23.05.08-27.05.08 ist das Ergebnis *Ja*


Nün möchte ich, dass bei diesen Überschneidungen das Ergebnis *Nein* ist!


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand einen Denkanstoss geben!


----------



## Perlmann (15. April 2008)

Hallo,

 ich habe das gerade mal nachgebaut, bei mir werden die Ergebnisse korrekt angegeben.

Auf welcher Tabelle befindet sich den die Funktion? Ich habe sie in Tabelle1 eingestellt.

Gruß
P.


----------

